

How Steve Jobs threw out US$10 billion - sound
http://ca.yahoo.com/_ylt=AnVLN5163XCvgNugv9VN858y17V_;_ylu=X3oDMTNhODluMmpvBGEDZmluIGFwcGxlIDE5bWF5IHQEY2NvZGUDeXJkBGNwb3MDMQRnA2lkLTQwNjYEaW50bANjYQRwa2d2AzYEcG9zAzIEc2VjA3RkLWZlYXQEc2xrA3RpdGxlBHNscG9zA0YEdGVzdAM3MTU-/SIG=13cpteu5k/**http%3A//ca.finance.yahoo.com/personal-finance/article/yfinance/1601/apple-chief-blunders-on-options-swap

======
acqq
The article is not clear about the details. As far as I know options have a
fixed expiration date. Shares don't. It's not clear when the options he
exchanged for shares were supposed to expire and which was the market price at
that moment.

------
gte910h
The marginal utility to someone at his age between 2 billion and 10 billion is
functionally identical.

I'd contend his switch was very logical and turned out great for him.

------
JoeAltmaier
I also threw out 10 billion, and so did you. With the magical hindsight-
looking-glass any of us could invest in the right stocks 10 years ago and make
a killing today. Big deal.

